# Topic Of The Week Of The Week 38, September, 2008



## Admin (Sep 8, 2008)

*Which Topics, Do You Think, Should Win This Week's Nomination Contest?*

Choose from your favorite/best topics (threads) listed throughout the network forums, and vote for your favorite posts now.

*What is Topic Of The Week?*
"Topic of the Week" is a contest which selects topics, on which you think, we would contemplate as a community, commit to as a group and then concentrate on them during the course of the selected week. Any listed topic (thread) is eligible for the "Topic of the Week" selection. *You can start your own topic and motivate your friends to nominate it for a focused discussion throughout the month.*

*What determines a Topic Of The Week?*
"Topic Of The Week" is based on a simple nomination system. Throughout the selected forums, members with adequate permissions can nominate their favorite topics by clicking on the award nomination button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 available below the first post of any topic.

The topics with the most nominations during the course of the week are displayed on this thread using the poll feature. At the end of the Week, the first three topics with the most nominations are the award winners of the contest. *The winners will be entered in our <strong><a href"http://www.sikhism.us/nominate_topic.php?do=shownominationawardswinners&ct=2">Hall of Fame</a></strong> section!!*

May best of the Topic get selected!

Enjoy!!


----------



## jasi (Sep 8, 2008)

Dear all members:

This month topic will be quite widening your understandings about the facts about the God.

1. No one can speak about the God.

2.His presence can be felt in your heart ,infect  God is sitting next to your shoulder one can also feel His presence by remebering him sincerly says  Bhai Kabir ji. He is not only presence in Mosque ,temple,chuches or in the forest or making special poses for Him but it is always in our heart next your soul.Body is temple where soul reside

3.You have all the right to ask or pray for your questions or problems and you will answered

4. There are certain principals laid as a human gratitudes towards mother and father who bring the child up by feeding them with her blood and  gives unconditional love,care .If you could not make mother and father happy then the second door will be very difficult to open l where God will come to dwell in one's heart 

5.Rest is very simple you will feel that He is always with you.

Jaspi


----------

